# fish oil



## zachary (Dec 28, 2008)

how do you make fish oil for *****


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's easier to buy it by the gallon from a supply house, but if you want to make it you'll need some carp or other fish, a couple of glass 1 gallon jars, some tubing and a lot of sun and heat. It usually takes a while to render down to oil. The smell is pretty nasty so don't put it by the house. and keep it up the cats and dogs in the neighbor hood go nuts. If you live out of town keep it up you'll have everything coming in.

take and fill up the jars with the fish 3/4 full screw the lids on (you'll need at least 2 jars) one for the fish and the other for the water to keep the flies out. drill a hole in the lid of the fish jar and stick your hose down so it doesn't touch the fish, then get some sealant to go around the hose, glue of what ever you have. then fill the other jar about half full of water and make sure the hose is in the water. This allows the gas to escape the fish jar and it'll bubble into the water jar and keep the flies out. It'll take all summer to make a nice oil in there, skip the top off when you're done, strain it and you're good to go. If you want it to go further add a 50/50 mix of glycerin and glycol to about 50/50 of the oil just to dilute it.

xdeano


----------

